# Your Most Feared and Least Feared Horror Villain



## Rock Lee (May 1, 2008)

How would you rank horror bad guys,list your most feared horror villian and least the slashers who that couldn't scare a group fill of kindergartens.

Most feared

1.Jason (Friday)
2.Micheal Meyers (Halloween)
3.Freddy Kreuger (Nightmare on ELM Street)
4.PinHead (HellRaiser)
5.LeatherFace (The Texas Chainsaw Massacre)
6.Evil Clown (It)
7.Candyman (The Candyman series)

Least Feared
1.Chucky (Child's Play)


----------



## Dragon (banned) (May 1, 2008)

How the fuck are you most afraid of a guy who can only walk? And never runs? 

Anyways, I most fear the GRUDGE




Least fear:

The gingerbread man


----------



## Rock Lee (May 1, 2008)

wtf,the gingerman has the stupidest concept for villain i have ever seen.I look it up and its titled "the ginderDEAD man" lol i kid you not and stars gary busey.Someone must have been high when they came up with that shit.


----------



## Parallax (May 1, 2008)

Leatherface scares the shit out of me.  chuckie is a sad little doll that I can just kick in the face


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2008)

Isaac and Malachi from Children of the Corn...lolz.  I'm just mentioning them for the laughs.

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=DwtYKlaFDKw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dragon (banned) (May 1, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> wtf,the gingerman has the stupidest concept for villain i have ever seen.I look it up and its titled "the ginderDEAD man" lol i kid you not and stars gary busey.Someone must have been high when they came up with that shit.



lol yeh, it is the most ridiculous movie I have ever seen. You should watch it.


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2008)

What about Jack Frost?  Have you guys seen that one?  :rofl

lol, simply fucking hilarious.

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=DPvm4QKo5Jk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Levithian (May 2, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> How would you rank horror bad guys,list your most feared horror villian and least the slashers who that couldn't scare a group fill of kindergartens.
> 
> Most feared
> 
> ...



*Most feared: The thing from Jeepers creepers 1, the girl from the Exorcist.

Least feared: Pinhead, I like the Character, The priestess from Dagon, I think she's cute.*


----------



## Naruto Sensei (May 2, 2008)

When I was young, Michael Myers scared me the most out of any Horror villain. The Clown from "It" was scary too.

From NoES 5 & 6 and Freddy vs. Jason, Freddie Kreuger had to be the funniest.

Least scariest would probably be Chucky.

That Jack Frost trailer is funny. I wanna see that movie now. The part were he said "blow me" made me laugh.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (May 2, 2008)

Dragon said:


> How the fuck are you most afraid of a guy who can only walk? And never runs?
> 
> Anyways, I most fear the GRUDGE
> 
> ...



Thanks, dude(!) That grudge pic just makes me jump a bit little!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 3, 2008)

hmmm michael myers, it, and i guess the ring/grudge chicks
least - the midget monsters from that full moon movie


----------



## Euraj (May 3, 2008)

Freddy is actually the only villain I've ever feared. I just lol'ed at everyone else.


----------



## pierrot harly (May 7, 2008)

There was a pinocchio movie that kinda creeped me out, I guess that one takes the top, the puppet from it, the dummy from magic was also kinda creepy.


----------



## brighadyl (May 11, 2008)

The little girl from the The Grudge was frightening.  So was Jack Nicholson's character in The Shining.

Least scary?  Chuckie.  He was more funny than scary, but I still wouldn't want to meet him in a dark alley.


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (May 11, 2008)

Most Feared:
1. The Creature From Jeepers Creepers
2. The Exorcist Girl
3. The Candyman

Least feared:

2.Michael Meyers 
3.Freddy Kreuger


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 12, 2008)

Feared:
The Grudge character, but only because after I watched the movie, my phone rang. 
Pennywise (IT) was scary, to a degree.

Least Feared:
Basket Case.


----------



## kandiman1224 (Nov 3, 2009)

Most Feared
1. The Exorcist
2. Freddy Krueger- Dont fuck with him!!!
3. Jeepers Creepers
4. Leatherface
5. Pinhead

Least Feared
1. Grudge 
2. Chuckie
3. Michael Myers
4. Jason

*!!!IT'S PRIMETIME BITCH!!!*


----------



## Ziko (Nov 3, 2009)

I've said it before and I'll say it again, this bitch almost destroyed my childhood! 

Least feared..I'm not really sure :S


----------



## masamune1 (Nov 3, 2009)

Myers and Freddy kept me awake at night in terror when I was younger. I did'nt even see the films (obviously); just seen clips etc.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 3, 2009)

Most feared: split between the creepy twins in The Shining and the not less creepy ghost of The Ring, leaving a special place in my heart for Freddy Krueger

Least feared: Chucky I guess. He was rather cute in fact


----------



## Koi (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm scared shitless of E.T., and I wish I was kidding.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 3, 2009)

Never really feared anything in the sense you are asking, but those children in _Children of the Corn_ were creepy as fuck.


----------



## MajorThor (Nov 4, 2009)

Most feared: Pinhead, Hellraiser. This guy I tell you will fuck your whole world up with his Cenobite comrades.

Least Feared: Leprechaun, Leprechaun. This guy I could eat with a salad fork dudes so small, that and I don't fear Irish folklore.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Nov 4, 2009)

most feared :
[YOUTUBE]UzoPUHKZTNM[/YOUTUBE]



least feared :


----------



## MajorThor (Nov 4, 2009)

Al-Yasa said:


> most feared :
> [YOUTUBE]UzoPUHKZTNM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> ...



Fuck me. I forgot about Pennywize. Tim Curry had me mindfucked for a while. I remember watching this movie during the summer and almost back to sanity in early winter and watching Home Alone 2, saw Curry as the manager guy...didn't set in at first, not until the smile I then /shitbricked all over myself.


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Nov 4, 2009)

Most feared: IT

Least feared:Michael Myers


----------



## HugeGuy (Nov 4, 2009)

IT was freakin' scary when I watch the movie as a child. The Grudge still creeps me out, never managed to complete the entire movie. Those two tie for #1.

Least scary...I dunno. Some ghost from Ghostbuster maybe?


----------



## Bombtrack (Nov 4, 2009)

most feared :  CLOWNS!!! , they freak me out 

least feared: the guy from scream


----------



## CBACS (Nov 4, 2009)

Most Feared: Pennywise. (I fucking hate clowns.)

Least Feared: Jason Vorhees (I facepalmed so many times watching the Friday The 13th series.)


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Nov 4, 2009)

IT - I hate these motherfucking clowns! I still remember that dream where I was walking past the white wall when that green arm suddenly grabs my arm where my mother casually walked away from me! I think I was 9 or so when I had that dream. I'm 25 and still remember that damn dream!

I would soil myself if that Pennywise just smiles at me and goes "Hellooooo, my dear!"

*shudders*


----------

